# Shotgun Recommendations for Beginner?



## Lincoln (Sep 28, 2008)

Evening friends,

So hey listen, anyone got a recommendation for a good shotgun ideal for those kind of LA Riots type situations where I might be surrounded by massive fires and lootings, especially when it comes to protecting my Barry Manilow collection? Because you never know in life.

I was suggested a Benelli M-2 but the price tag is pretty steep right now. Also suggested Mossbergs but there's quite a few models out there and I get lost in the details.

I guess my criteria would be an all black model, using rounds that are still cheap to buy right now, good for a beginner and affordable (under $1000), but would continue to appreciate in value.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> ...especially when it comes to protecting my Barry Manilow collection? Because you never know in life.


+1:smt082

For self defense, your typically looking at a 12 gauge (the all-time favorite home defense gun). 16 and 20 gauges are also available though not as plentiful. Contrary to the numbering they are less powerful. Consequently, they kick less, and that's a definite advantage for your first shotgun! I have heard it argued that a good load in a twenty gauge makes a fine home defense gun. Someone more educated than I should fill you in on the intricacies of load, velocity, etc.

As to manufacturers, these are the top names:
Benelli
Beretta
Mossberg
Winchester
Remington
Stoeger

(What others am I missing guys? Any lesser known names you would vouch for?)

Your second big decision is pump or auto. Personally I'd go with pump because it's a heck of a lot cheaper ... and it just sends tinglies down your spine everytime you rack it:drooling:

Check this guy out: http://www.winchesterguns.com/prodinfo/catalog/detail.asp?cat_id=512&type_id=252&cat=021C I haven't heard anything on it, but that's a rocking price!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> So hey listen, anyone got a recommendation for a good shotgun ideal for those kind of LA Riots type situations where I might be surrounded by massive fires and lootings, especially when it comes to protecting my Barry Manilow collection?


Yeah, it's called the Get the Hell out Of Dodge, Nothing I Own is Worth Engaging an Entire Mob With A Whopping 8 Rounds of Buckshot Before I Have to Reload, I Need to Stop Watching Movies Shotgun made by This Is One of those SHTF Threads So It Is Now Closed.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13953


----------

